# 3B Skeeter Pee started today



## lonesomechicken (Jan 21, 2013)

If this stuff tastes as good as it looks and you all make it sound I am in trouble. Started 6 gallons today. Will keep you all updated.


----------



## btom2004 (Jan 21, 2013)

look out now. It's going to be great. I went through 12 gals in not time.


----------



## lonesomechicken (Jan 21, 2013)

thats what I am afraid of.


----------



## kubi3875 (Jan 21, 2013)

ive just finished my first batch and started a second already this stuff goes down easy


----------



## jdmyers (Jan 21, 2013)

mine is in secondary ferm can hardly wait it smells yummy


----------



## kubi3875 (Jan 21, 2013)

The best part is that a new batch can be made for 20 bucks or less i can see a batch in production at all times


----------



## lonesomechicken (Feb 10, 2013)

racked off lees today and back sweetened from .992 to 1.010 does this sound about right. It tasted pretty good. Very tart but that should mellow in the next few weeks.

Also started a patch of Lons original. It is still in the fermenter. used 1 gal of cherry to start it.


----------



## rob (Feb 11, 2013)

The tartness will not mellow in a few weeks, if you want it sweeter you will need to back sweeten more, just be careful it is easy to over sweeten it.


----------



## lonesomechicken (Feb 17, 2013)

bottled 2 gallons today. Put the other 3 in a 3 gal carboy for later use. My wife said it was pretty good as she poured her second glass. we are calling it Red Rooster.


----------

